# Thermal Insulation



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

I have put this in 'Swift' 'though I am reading Ace and Bessacar brochures; they being the same.

The brochure states:-
"Grade 3 classification (EN 1646-1) for heating and thermal insulation ( for sub-zero ambient temperatures)"

Is this the best in category, worst, middling?... anyone?

btw, my 'local' dealer for Swift, is Marquis Southampton. My 'local' dealer for Ace & Bessacar is Marquis Newbury, sensible or what?

Harvey


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Well, this didn't receive any response. No-one knew anything and presumably, no-one wanted to know anything..... :? 

....so I raised the issue on the [email protected] where we discussed it; argee bargeed a bit, until I contacted Swift by e-mail, and got the answer from them within four hours.

H


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ingram

So come on what was the answer... just because I did not know the answer it does not mean I do not "want" to know it.... and posting a message which says " sorry I do not know the answer" would not have been much use would it. 
Mind you, I cannot speak for anyone except myself but I always treat the forum as a two way vehicle for knowledge. :lol:

I know lots of folk viewed your post but I am left wondering whether you may have received more responses if you had posted it in a more general forum .. tech/mech maybe...

I am interested because the same spec appears in the Brochure for the 
Bessacar 520 my pick at the recent NEC show.

Mike

Edit @1.06am
P.S. found it, ....I am still not quite sure what it means though :wink: anybody care to translate or discuss it :lol: :-

CLASSIFICATION of THERMAL INSULATION and HEATING

Grade 3. A caravan including windows, doors and rooflights
in which the average thermal transmittance (U) of the
elements of construction shall not exceed 1.2W/(m2K).

An average temperature difference of at least 35K between
inside and outside temperatures shall be achieved when the
outside temperature is -15C.

Precautions shall be taken to ensure that the fresh water
supply can be filled at the end of the stabilising time of
one hour according to Annexe M. Then the fresh water service
shall operate when the outside temperature is -15C.

..... the average thermal transmittance coefficient (U) shall
be calculated in accordance with Annexe L or, for grades 2
and 3, tested in accordance with the method of test given in
Annexe M, according to the manufacturer's choice.


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

There is a good response on this subject from Boff at......

http://motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-10778-insulation.html

Malc


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Malc

Thanks for that link... Boff certainly makes his explanation nice and clear.

Mike


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

have a look at this site you may find the answer
http://www.sheffins.co.uk/


----------

